# Clay pigeon shotgun for my wife



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

My wife has been wanting to get into shooting clays for a while. She got a chance to shoot a coworkers 12gauge semiauto shotgun the other day and wants to buy a gun now. We dont know much about guns, never owned one, shot some. So I'm hoping ya'll can help me out. What shotgun would you recommend for her. It will be for clay shooting only. I've read a little about Yildiz, the reviews have been good. How are they for a woman and beginner? Any other guns to consider?

Thanks.


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)




----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

You indicated she is just beginning, and has shot a semi-auto. In my opinion, you can not go wrong with a Remington 1100 (as opposed to an 11-87, which I observe quite a few problems with). The 1100's are (were) fairly reasonable on the used market. The best bet though is to let her shoot a variety of guns, some ranges have rental guns if you can't get a good cross section from friends, see which she prefers.


----------



## AdamB83 (Jun 15, 2013)

Yildiz are not well made, and are very high recoil. You should try a different selection of guns until you find one she, not only can hold but enjoys shooting. Whether that be a 12 gauge, 20 gauge, or 28 gauge....If a woman doesn't enjoy shooting the gun, then she simply will not shoot. I have been in the sporting clays business for 12 years, I manage a club on the westside of Houston and am a board member for the Texas Sporting Clays Association. You are welcome to PM with any questions, and I would be glad to answer any and all of them.


----------



## alvinslash (Jan 14, 2012)

Remington Model 1100,LT-20 this is what my grandma shoots and she can't be beat


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

Semi auto will have reduced recoil, but it will be a big heavier. If it's too heavy she won't shoot it. If it recoils too much, she won't shoot it.

Lots of wisdom in recommending the remington 1100. Probably more shooting awards won with that gun than most others combined. Nothing wrong with a 20 ga. Lots of the hard core sporting clays guys shoot 1 oz loads in their 12 ga. So shooting 7/8 oz in a 20 is not that much of a handicap. Plus the 1100 will fit just about everyone.

Good luck


----------



## Tailshot (Jan 23, 2010)

K-20...you love her, don't you?


----------



## kanga69 (Mar 17, 2011)

Browning Silver Hunter. Very low recoil for a 20 ga. Shoots very good.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

1100,LT-20...as you have been advised.

Probably the only shotgun that will fit the majority of anyone who picks one up...perfect choice for a woman or youngster.

TH


----------



## Lezz Go (Jun 27, 2006)

Remington 1100 or Beretta auto in 20 ga. Then get her a Wenig stock made for ladies.


----------



## Dgeddings (Sep 16, 2010)

Browning Silver Hunter in 20ga or a Browning Maxus in 12ga, I shoot the Maxus over all my other shotguns


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks for the input guys. What about this one: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...792580;cat105537780;cat104802480#BVRRWidgetID


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

atcNick said:


> Thanks for the input guys. What about this one: http://www.cabelas.com/product/Shoo...792580;cat105537780;cat104802480#BVRRWidgetID


All over/unders will kick harder than a semi auto will do to the mechanics of the gun.

John


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

No hand-on w/ the Savage brand gun but my observation of any/ all of the late generation European imports I have seen has been less than favorable. Mediocre (at best) workmanship, poor reliability, etc. I will still stick with my other post-start her with a 1100 or make the rounds let her try any and all assorted guns available. (This from a die-hard Browning guy)


----------



## flatscat1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I shoot only over unders, so I will leave the gun selection to you. But, do her and yourself a favor and buy a Kick Eez pad and have it installed. Money well spent and she will enjoy the sport much more.


----------



## specker (Apr 9, 2005)

Tailshot said:


> K-20...you love her, don't you?


Lol! Why not k-70 ? I don't think her ring cost that much:brew2:


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

Still rec the 1100Rem, per flatscat, the Kick-Eez pad. Preferably on a Graco or similar butt adapter allowing angling buttplate to avoid kicking her where ladies don't need to be kicked.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

flatscat1 said:


> But, do her and yourself a favor and buy a Kick Eez pad and have it installed. Money well spent and she will enjoy the sport much more.


x 1,000


----------



## Quepos1 (Jan 21, 2011)

I recommend the 1100 in 20 as well. The 1100 is tried and true easy shooting gun. I have a 1100 Tournament Skeet that I have owned since 1980 and have never even replaced the O rings. This is saying a lot since I shot at least 25 rounds of skeet per week for ten years. It also makes a fine quail gun with the skeet cylinder 26" barrel.


----------



## Robert Stuart (May 23, 2011)

I am big over and under guy my self.

But for great sporting semi auto gun 
Look at the Benelli super sport 12 gauge and 20 gauge both have a low kick and are awesome guns. I promise you won't be disappointed


----------



## Friendswoodmatt (Feb 22, 2005)

1100 great gun-- low recoil --typically patterns well -- she can hunt with it too-- it wont be a range queen


----------



## Fish Jockey (Mar 16, 2005)

*Shotgun for Sporting Clays or Skeet*

Most Woman find the 1100's and 1187's Barrel Heavy. If you go to any of the competition shoots the top auto is the Beretta. Since the A400 just came out I would think you could pick her up a 391 Beretta for a good price...
Almost all the woman shooters I have shot with that shoot autos shoot the 391 Beretta, I have a pair of them and they are awesome guns.
Of course OU are the most popular gun over all,

I have been down this route several times and tried the 1100 for females, I have not found one woman yet that did not find the 1100 barrel heavy when loaded and after shooting a round or two. The 1100 is an awesome gun but has almost no female following.

My recommendation is to shoot a few before deciding. Most Sporting Clay shooters are eager to let you try their guns, especially when it comes to introducing a new shooter to the sport.

I think when it's all said and done you will find the 391 Beretta with a 30" barrel is the most preferred. Very well balanced, Light weight, Low Low Recoil, Swings fast and smooth, not sluggish or whippy. 
There alot of aftermarket addons for the Beretta to make it easier to cock and to release the bolt etc for the woman shooters. The stock has castoff shims that alloy it to be adjustable on both planes, Recoil reducers and inertia blockers and alot more.

With commercially available 1oz 12 gauge lite loads these days. There is almost no difference in shooting a 12 or 20 gauge.

G.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> I have not found one woman yet that did not find the 1100 barrel heavy when loaded and after shooting a round or two.


Seriously? My son started shooting a .20 LW 1100 when he was 6 lol.

You hang around weak women. 

TH


----------



## jm423 (Sep 18, 2011)

A lot of that "barrel heavy" can be solved by getting that hand out there on the foreend-as the lady is doing.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Is that picture of your wife? She appears to have good form, especially for no experience? Get her a gas operated auto ... that fits her.


----------



## 69RRVERT (Sep 21, 2006)

For the price, you can't beat the Yildiz for a good starter gun. They are good and well made guns. My daughter has one in 20 gauge that has over 8000 rounds through it. Earlier this week, it finally broke a firing pin. Went to Briley's and picked up a new set of pins and springs for $20.00 and it is back in business. She has put 300 rounds through it since last Tuesday and she managed to shoot a 80 at a fundraiser shoot yesterday at Westside Sporting Grounds with no problems. Go to http://www.shotgunworld.com/bbs/viewforum.php?f=104 to research the Yildiz. Thanks, Steven


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

I was leaning towards a yildiz for her also. But she chose a beretta action today.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

I shoot a yildiz 12ga, kicks like a mule....heavy as well.

If you are going to shoot clays only with it, look for a Remmy 11-87 sporting premier.

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------

